# Poa Day!



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

The last few years the University of TN does a live stream where they walk through different pre/post treatments on poa management. They will field questions asked in advance, and potentially, day of.

http://www.tennesseeturfgrassweeds.org/Pages/PoaDay.aspx


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> The last few years the University of TN does a live stream where they walk through different pre/post treatments on poa management. They will field questions asked in advance, and potentially, day of.
> 
> http://www.tennesseeturfgrassweeds.org/Pages/PoaDay.aspx


Nice I might check this out!


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Anyone else have any poa managment questions?

I wouldn't mind knowing input on how to handle excessive rain and if the solution matters, from chemical to chemical.

Thoughts on using negate/MSM and rimsulfuron for residential application?

How does temp of winter have an impact? Maybe GDD equivalent.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Simazine post-emergent activity vs Atrazine post-emergent activity

Any data on Flumioxazin and level of control

The claim by a member of this forum that MSM alone kills mature Poa


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

high leverage said:


> Simazine post-emergent activity vs Atrazine post-emergent activity
> 
> Any data on Flumioxazin and level of control
> 
> The claim by a member of this forum that MSM alone kills mature Poa


Concerning Flumioxazin, that's #11 and 32 on their list of tests; brand name Sureguard.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Questions I submitted -

For post-emergents, my understanding is adding an N source to the mixture, such as AMS, helps with active ingredient (AI) uptake. Is there any value in including AMS with post-ems applied in the fall to increase effectiveness or is the main goal of the poa post-ems to have a pre/post with a soil residual? Does the answer change for sulfonylureas versus triazine herbicides?

Considering, that rimsulfuron is not labeled for residential application, but Negate 37WG (Metsulfuron-Methyl (MSM) and Rimsulfuron) is now labeled for residential use, is there value in using negate as a pre/post in the fall like Monument 75WG? I was unsure of the soil residual difference between trifloxysulfuron-sodium, rimsulfuron, and MSM, as it pertains to poa annua.

I am operating under the belief that increased moisture levels and higher temperature both independently reduce pre-emergent length of effectiveness.

For water - Are any of the pre-emergent combinations better at enduring during times of substantial excess rain, or is there any guidance on when it's good practice to apply another pre-em, whether more of the same AI or a different AI, to account for all reduced effectiveness from the rain?

For temp - Growing Degree-Days can be used to determine reapplication intervals for PGRs such as trinexapac-ethyl. Is there an equivalent approach that can provide guidance on when pre-emergents are going to no longer be effective, ie, by tracking GDD (whether soil temp or air temp) from date of fall application? Does the answer vary on AI?

I understand it's advisable to rotate multiple modes of action. Is Sencor (metribuzin) a contender for pre/post poa management? Is there a known soil residual length for metribuzin, as it pertains either to poa annua control or if used during the summer will metribuzin impact a PRG overseed?

Do any poa management practices vary cultivar to cultivar of the same species?

Is there any guidance on managing micro-climates (under trees, south versus north side of a building) different concerning poa?

Can you touch on using less effective herbicides for poa management and the benefit or damage of doing so? I see people use certainty, celsius, and MSM to control poa, at less than 100% rates.

Is there a certain point in the spring/summer where it's better to just let the poa die from heat than spray it out concerning herbicide resistance?


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

https://vimeo.com/332017868


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Poa Day 2020 - March 31st, 2020
http://www.tennesseeturfgrassweeds.org/Pages/PoaDay.aspx

I've been using option 28 - ​Monument + Barricade + Princep.

I am extremely interested to see how option #24 does - ​Barricade + Princep + Negate. I feel like this is the more economical version, with Negate (MSM + Rimsulfuron) than Monument. However, I'm unsure about the soil residual aspect of monument vs MSM and rimsulfuron, specifically on poa annua. Furthermore, I would love to see an option, sans MSM, with prodiamine, simazine, and a higher rate of rimsulfuron, because rimsulfuron is more effective on poa than msm.

Lastly, I'm curious how much of the effectiveness is driven by application evenness, effective uptake (whether augmented via N source, MSO, NIS, HSMSO, organosilicone, etc.), soil residual, and resistance. To frame it another way, which if any of the above variables enables poa breakthrough?


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

I have blistering summers. Upper 90°F average. 100°F+ isn't unusual in long stretches of July/August/Early Sept.
So, Poa definitely burns up in the summer. I have an area in by back yard that seems to always be infested with Poa.

With the growing uncertainty of Poa's resistance and/or adaptation to multiple MOAs, I'd like more info on Poa's life stage in producing seed heads.
I assume if I can maintain the HOC on Poa to keep non-mature seed heads lopped off, I can gradually thin out generation after generation of Poa.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I regret to inform myself that poa day has been changed.

My reaction:


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

As an alternate, Resist Poa put together a webinar.

I actually liked this WAY more than UT's Poa Day. I don't want to hate on UT's presentation but seeing an hour of square after square of different test plots is really dry. The Webinar involved some discussion between each presenter and involved the opportunity for live Q&A.

http://resistpoa.org/webinars/

Also, I thought the mode of action poster was nifty in the context of poa management.
http://resistpoa.org/tools/site-of-action-poster/


----------



## Ren (Aug 29, 2019)

since im an idiot i decided not to spray preemergent. I will be combating the poa with a 3/8" cut and scorching summer heat...


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

PoaCure seems pretty interesting. Expensive but that's normal with Poa control.


----------

